# Piranha Aquariums?



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

i was wondering if the are any aquariums dedicated to piranhas or at least one that has a decent variety of species to chose from...preferebly in london...thanks


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ive not been but the london aquarium must have some. if not london zoo do.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

yeh iv checked the london aquarium website but it doesnt say anything about them selling fish...only shows and stuff...and im pretty sure its the same with london zoo

cheers tho


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Tyrone5797 said:


> yeh iv checked the london aquarium website but it doesnt say anything about them selling fish...only shows and stuff...and im pretty sure its the same with london zoo
> 
> cheers tho


oh , you didnt say you wanted to buy them. i would think most aquatic shops could get them for you.


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

best shop ive found or ever heard of that sells all piranhas rhoms ect and not just reds but also sells all other oddballs is called wharf aquatics problem is for you that its based in nottingham,do a google search they have a site but no shipping


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

^ok nice ill have to have a drive up there and take a look...thanks for the info


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

There's a couple of websites that could deliver to you. If you PM me I'll give you the addy's as I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post them here.


----------



## storme37 (Aug 12, 2005)

wildwoods in enfield near london

have

the mannies where £74 big one £84
macs £49
rhoms £39 and £44
caribe £49
elong £110

there where others cant remember prices

otherwise near canterbury is ark aquatics they have some rhoms and a few reds


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

storme37 said:


> wildwoods in enfield near london
> 
> have
> 
> ...


Get there as soon as you can, they are shutting down!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

m8 wildwoods in enfeild has good vareity of piranahs all sorts down there some ive never even heard off.


----------

